# What Camera do you have?



## tobywuk

So what digital camera do you have? and overall what do you think of it?


----------



## Geoff

I have the Canon S3-IS and I love it, takes great photos and I love the optical image stabilization and 12x zoom!


----------



## Laptop

i got umax astra pix 430 plus


----------



## _simon_

It's old now - Fuji Finepix A204 but no complaints!


----------



## spitviper

lol this is mine because my mom wont let me touch hers

http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100380&navAction=jump&navCount=0&id=prod3104065


----------



## Geoff

spitviper said:


> lol this is mine because my mom wont let me touch hers
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100380&navAction=jump&navCount=0&id=prod3104065



haha, I saw that the other day.  Whats the quality like?


----------



## spitviper

crap


----------



## Geoff

spitviper said:


> crap



This isnt the "post your photos" thread


----------



## lee101

Kodak CX7530, not bad but it is a bit big


----------



## Emperor_nero

Sony DSC-H1, got it a year ago as a gift. It works great! 12X optial zoom, good movie quality, image stabilization, ect.


----------



## spitviper

[-0MEGA-];611428 said:
			
		

> This isnt the "post your photos" thread


I was just showing ya how mutch my camera suckes


----------



## SuzukiGSX1300R08

I have a Panasonic Lumix DMC-LZ 2. I just call it an lz2 lol. Its a nice little camera, i also have a Nikon N2000 but thats not a digital SLR, which im looking at getting now. Ive mastered the lz2 and i take some pretty amazing photos with it.


----------



## vroom_skies

I have the S3 IS as well, but will soon loose that and get something around the lines of a Nikon D40.
Woot

Bob


----------



## The_Other_One

I have my Panasonic FZ20 and a Kodak DX4530

The FZ20 is an amazing camera with probably one of the best lenses you can get on a non-dSLR.  It requires a good bit of knowledge of how cameras work to really show off how the camera works, but when used correctly it's quite amazing.

The Kodak is a basic 3x zoom camera I got off ebay in parts and build a working camera.  All in all it's a decent camera.  It's very sluggish(as are many Kodaks) but works well for basic shooting.  It's what I grab when I'm afraid of messing up my FZ20   Plus it's about half the size of my other one!


----------



## SuzukiGSX1300R08

Im looking into a nikon digi slr with a leica lense :-D


----------



## speedyink

Sony Cyber shot DSC-W5.  I'm really happy with it, it does what I want it for, and does it well.

I guess my secondary camera is the one on my BRAND SPANKING NEW(got yesterday) Sony w810i.  It's 2 MP, which is the same as my first digital camera   Haven't had a chance to make use of the camera yet, but the screen on this thing is amazing.


----------



## Kabu

I have an Olympus Camedia C-4000.  Its about 3-4 years old and is an incredible camera!  I can take just about any shot.  Only drawback is that it eats batteries.


----------



## computerhakk

I have a Sony F717 and a Casio P505.

I enjoy using the F717 so much because whenever I do take it out, people are like wtf as if they never seen one before. It was an older model, guessed no one seen it before.

The casio, I used whenever I wanna take regular pictures, families, friends, etc. It works out great also.


----------



## Kornowski

I have a Cannon IXUS800, It's a great little camera, has a lot of features and is a as good as some of the bigger cameras.

Did have a Nikon D70 that my Dad bought home from work, I had a play around with that for a couple of weeks and it was awesome. Really nice camera, slightly heavy though.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Nikon Coolpix S1


----------



## Burgerbob

I have several- Asahi Pentax Spotmatic II, 35mm, takes great pictures, have a regular lens and an 800mm telephoto. 
Minolta XG7, is broken, 35mm, eats a battery in a few minutes. When it works, it is better than my Spotmatic. 
Kodak Cinekodak- this thing is awesome, from 1934, 8mm movie camera. I have a projector for it too. 
And last of all, my mom's Sony CyberShot DSC-W70, 7.1MP, great camera.

Edit: the first two cameras are from 1971 and 1977, respectively.


----------



## nffc10

Does my phone count?
Sony Ericsson K750i and it works sound.


----------



## PabloTeK

Olympus OM-4
    ""      E300
    ""      E500


----------



## Sacrinyellow5

Kodak C633 and a Kodak DX3700


----------



## Boomer

Nikon S4. its a great little camera. it a 12X optical zoom which is awesome.


----------



## Maddhatter

spitviper said:


> crap




lmao its tiny. Ah man thanks for making me laugh i was having a stressful day


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Samsung S850

 8.1 megapixels
 5x zoom
 ASR *Advanced Shake Reduction*

 I like the picture and video quality.


----------



## Jabes

I have a hp e327 and I have a nikon coolpix 5600 pretty nice but the screen broke so I don't know what I am doing with it.


----------



## 4NGU$

u have a few lol
errr i have a
canon 350D
canon A 1
are my favorites i love the feel of the A1 and i love using and developing film
and the 350 is so much fun to use and they are both great to learn with


----------



## jimmymac

for everyday use i currently have a Casio exilim s500 which just cant be beaten for its size and functionality with it. Lovely little camera but soon upgrading to an exilim s770.


But for real camera work I have a classic SLR. Its seen some years this one, ladies and gentlemen i give you my Minolta 7000....






i've got the same extra lens for it too. You can pick the lot up for pennies now but its a cracking little camera


----------



## bass76

Canon Powershot A630.  
8mp, 4x zoom.
Awesome to use, great results.  Quality!

Not a DSLR but money or lack of...dictates what I have.

I also have a Pentax SF7 .  35-70mm.  Macro.
Great camera.


----------



## Verve

Video - Canon zr200
Stills - Panasonic LZ3


----------



## WestC07

Canon S3IS
58MM Adapter with...
-58mm Linear Polarizer
-58mm ND8 Filter

And... a couple of sunshades, rechargeable batteries, tripod, the norm.


----------



## Geoff

Wow, thats a huge lens, lol.

I also have the Canon S3-IS and love it, but dont have any aftermarket lenses on it.


----------



## ThatGuy16

haha, i have Fujifilm 2mp digital camera.....top of the line 2 years ago


----------



## Verve

No offense, but I don't think 2MP would have been top of the line 5 years ago


----------



## ThatGuy16

Starwarsman said:


> No offense, but I don't think 2MP would have been top of the line 5 years ago



lol, ohh hush


----------



## lynx6200

For my DSLR, i have the Nikon D70s, takes great photos and load of features.

But for black and white, a regular SLR, Nikon N50, as theres no comparison in digital black and white.


----------



## Punk

First I want to say that *the camera doesn't make the picture*!

My camera is a Olympus D-545 Zoom
4.0 MP
12X ( 3X optical +  digital)


----------



## 4NGU$

webbenji said:


> First I want to say that *the camera doesn't make the picture*!



quoted for truth

that is all


----------



## subtle

webbenji said:


> First I want to say that *the camera doesn't make the picture*!



But certainly helps 
Mine are Canon 10D and Canon 30.
And of course first camera I ever bought, Zenit! 

EDIT:


tobywuk said:


> (...) and overall what do you think of it?


Love them all


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

I don't have it yet, but I'm getting a Sony Cybershot camera from BestBuy.ca!


----------



## leSHok

Nikon Coolpix 4800
8.3x zoom only 4.0 megapixels but the pictures arent bad.


----------



## Kornowski

A Cannon IXUS 800 or if you're in the US Canon PowerShot SD700


----------



## kof2000

sonycybershot p200 7.2MP


----------



## vroom_skies

I sold my S3-IS. 
In a few days I'll be upgrading to some where in the rage of a Pentax k100d or K10d.

Should be sweet.
Bob


----------



## Darman




----------



## JGoslee

Canon digital rebel XT


----------



## lhoney2

Canon Digital Rebel 350XT.  A bunch of lenses and other gear.


----------



## munkyeetr

I just got a Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H2. It's not too shabby.


----------



## 12-Gauge

Sony Cybershot DSC-T100


----------



## pgk

I have a Canon 1DMKIIN, purchased used first part of this years with only 600 clicks on the shutter. At 8.5 frames per second it will fill both 4 gigs SD and CF cards up fairly qiuck..

                                     Pete


----------



## sup2jzgte

I have the Canon EOS Digital Rebel xti 10.1 MP. I LOVE this camera


----------



## Serenade_Me

cannon powershot SD 800 IS


----------



## Shane

we have a Hp Photosmart E327 (5 Mega pixel)











Nothing special but its a great digital camera considering the price.

Hp make great products


----------



## Roncharlespatton

i have an Hp Photosmart M537


----------



## [trs]ALUMINUM

I got a sony cyberhsot dsc-p41 4.1 megapixel cam. 2 years still good


----------



## DigitalGreg

Nikon D70
Nikon 28-105mm F3.5-4.5
Nikon 80-200mm F2.8
Nikon SB-800


----------



## DigitalGreg

Starwarsman said:


> No offense, but I don't think 2MP would have been top of the line 5 years ago



Nikon D1. it was $5000 i think.

Greg
www.DigitalGreg.com


----------



## Boomer

N80 which i am try to sell 

http://www.computerforum.com/90475-nikon-n80-slr-camera-nikkor-vr-24-120mm-lens-sale.html


----------



## Notatechie

I have an Olympus C5500 zoom 5.1Megapixels. 
I got it two years ago, my first camera 
Reliable, good deal when I got it.


----------



## Fulk_Fluk

Sony T5 for me but Im a little disapointed


----------



## zaroba

hmm...what digital cameras...
useing now?  or including old ones?  

i still have all my old ones, so...
first one was a Vivicam 3500.  it was when digital cameras were still somewhat new and obscenly expensive for small ones, so this one was the size of a 35mm camera.  it was ok, but if you were moving at all while trying to take a picture, the picture woulden't take until the camera was perfectly stable.  plus it used 4AA batteries fast and it took the large compact flash memory cards.

2nd camera was another vivicam, a 3715.  its a 3.3MP, a bit more compact, and just as bad on battery usage.  the camera sucked.  the focus was manual, and no matter how hard i tried, the pictures were nearly always blurry.  plus anytime you opened the battery cover to remove the sd card, the time/date were erased and it'd prompt you to reset them, and anytime the camera was turned off, most of the picture settings would reset to default.

around the same time i bought the 2nd camera i also bought a pair of digital camera binoculars, Magpix B350.  they are quite nice.  look at something threw the binoculars and take a pic of it.  for how cheap they were, they were suprisingly good.  no flash, zoom, lcd screen or anything else makes them extremly battery effecient and easy to use.

my current digital camera is a canon powershot A430.  i love it.  its small, lightweight, excellent on battery life, has a great zoom, and a supermacro setting to let you take pics from as close as 1/2 an inch away.  the pictures are crisp and clear.


----------



## The_Beast

I have a really old HP camera


----------



## Kilauea

I've had a Canon A95 for about 3 years and still like it very much... Overall, its a great camera in its class. Of the new cameras that got out since then, there are only 2 or 3 features that I find could be better and still its usually not much. But the image quality is top notch.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

I have a Canon G5 5.0Mp and it takes better pix than my old 7.0Mp cam....


----------



## alexandergre

Canon eos 350D + EF 18-55/3,5-5,6 black . I am definitely going to get a 200mm. 
they cost around 550 USD. This is a great camera. 
here is a sample gallery of pictures taken with canon eos 350 + different lenses. 
part1 part2


----------



## 4NGU$

^^ that is a nice camera if i do say so myself   

i just boought my self a canon AE-1 program  for my course next year 
old but a classic never dies  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_AE-1


----------



## vroom_skies

Pentax K10D

Here are some quick shots:













Bob


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Nikon D50

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Nikon/nikon_d50.asp


----------



## spanky

Kodak V705


----------



## leSHok

Right now I have a Nikon Coolpix 4800




http://www.nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=2&productNr=25520
But I bought a Casio Exilm a day ago but yeah haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## badman5

Canon Powershot A530 
http://www.digihit.cz/jpg/canon-powershot-a530-original.jpg


----------



## tidyboy21

I own the Nikon D200, excellent camera.


----------



## LittleHaiti

I have a Sanyo VPC-T700 and it's SUX. No matter what setting i put it on, the pictures always come out blurry, too dark, or too bright! IT SUX


----------



## Short Ram Air

Olympus FE-230


----------



## Geoff

Canon S3-IS for now.


----------



## th3ha1og0d

I have an HP R817, 5.1 MP. It is not the greatest but it is plenty good for a casual photographer like me.


----------



## TheOrteganator

I currently have a Nikon D70S digital SLR. My dad uses 2 Nikon D2HS digital SLRs for his photography business.


----------



## Michael

I have an HP M415/SE. I like it, takes excellent pics and decent video.


----------



## tomb08uk

Canon EOS400D DSLR


----------



## Punk

tomb08uk said:


> Canon EOS400D DSLR



Very nice camera mate


----------



## tomb08uk

webbenji said:


> Very nice camera mate



Thank you. It is very good.


----------



## rcpilot_971

canon 1D mk ll 
canon  1D mk l
canon 30D 
canon pro 1  point & shoot


http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1389828722&context=set-72157602027116286&size=l

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1389780928&context=set-72157602027116286&size=l

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcpilot_971pictures/sets/72157601708251780/detail/


----------



## Jabes

I want to get this one http://www.adorama.com/INKCPS51BK.html


----------



## patrickv

none.
I use my mobile to take pictures !!


----------

